# Experience shooter, totally new to the Ammunition topic



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

I am an experience shooter with the weapons I used in my German Army service years, HK USP, Walther P38, HK G3, HK G36, Uzi, MP5. I am a pretty good shooter with both, pistols and rifles. But I never had to spend one minute thinking about ammunition choice. I just shot what we've got.....FMJ NATO spec ammunition from the German army. So I did not worry at all about ammunition.

Well, now I live in the states and just bought my first handgun (HK USP compact 9mm, and I love it). And of course, first time in my life I have to buy my own ammunition. Can anyone tell what FMJ 9mm ammu is great for the range (try to keep my cost down). I am especially interested if there is any ammunition I should stay away from. Cheapest stuff I found so far in Los Angeles (not a good place to shop for guns and ammunition, but what you will do) is PMC Bronze and Magtech.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Winchester White Box or WWB in 9mm can be had for about $16 per 100 rounds in Ohio.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

Hunter08 said:


> Winchester White Box or WWB in 9mm can be had for about $16 per 100 rounds in Ohio.


Thanks, I have to look for those here. Price would be very nice. The chapest I found here so far is 13.95 for a box of 50 (PMC)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Almost anything you find will be OK. I shoot the WWB, Sellier & Bellot, Fiochi, PrviPartizan, Remington UMC, and reload my own. I've never shot the Russian stuff, but I think it's OK, too.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I used WWB or Remington Shur Shot.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

All the mentioned ammo should work just fine...$13.95 for 50 is not a bad price. 100 WWB in my part of MN is between 23 and 27 bucks. Walmart on rare occasion has Fedral for 10 bucks but it doesn't last in the store long. I am not a big fan of WalMart for ammo but thats another topic.

RCG


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

First of all let me welcome you to the states, we're glad you are here and hope you stay.
As for FMJ 9mm ammo, I buy a lot of WWB (Winchester) at WalMart & the prices are as good as anywhere else. Ammo to stay away from would be WOLF, it's made in Russia with steel casings and it's really dirty. Questionable ammo would be "PMC Bronze" and "Sellier & Belloit" it's made in the Czech Republic. I only use factory ammo, no reloads.
If you need "Personal Protection" ammo I highly recommend "Hornady Critical Cefense", I use it and "Pow'RBall" made by Glaser. Both of them are hollow points capped with a polymer ball to achieve better penetration and expansion especially when the bad guys are wearing multi layers of clothing.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

VietVet68 said:


> Questionable ammo would be "PMC Bronze" and "Sellier & Belloit" it's made in the Czech Republic.


I have found Sellier & Belliot, and most other Czech products to be of excellent quality. I have shot quite a lot of it in both 9mm and .45 ACP.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for all you response. Yeah, the cheapest ammo I could find so far is PMC Bronze. It is actually made in Korea. But when you read their website it looks like they are dedicated to make good affordable ammunition. I don´t know. Will see....

Yeah, I am excited to be here in the states. I am already here for two years. Never planned to come here (a woman brought me over here, LOL), but it turns out that I really like it. Especially the weather in SoCal! 

I always wanted to start shooting for recreational and maybe even competitive reasons. I always liked it back in my army times. But in Germany it is too difficult to do it. The law for handguns is very very tight. You can do it in a shooting club, but it is a pain in the butt. You need to be a member, have to proof how often you train and you have to do competitions on a regular basis. For anyone else it is impossible to own a gun (exceptions are members of law enforcement, security personel, military officers, and people have defense reasons). I had a collegue back in Germany who is doing IPSC shooting and I always wanted to try that out...


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bisley said:


> I have found Sellier & Belliot, and most other Czech products to be of excellent quality. I have shot quite a lot of it in both 9mm and .45 ACP.


The reason for my statement is based on personal experience. When I decided to begin a collection of handguns last fall my first purchase was a Walther PPK/S .380acp & at the time they were the only ammo available so I had to use them. I had so many problems with failures to feed I got very frustrated but as I think about it now the problems may have been more attributable to the gun than the ammo. I had to send the gun back to the factory twice. Today it works excellent and I love the gun. These are the kind of things that happen to novices.

Bottom line is that I should retract my cautionary statement about these two ammo manufacturers.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

Well, I think their is nothing wrong with a engineering company with long time tradition and history from the Czech. It is not like they are a 3rd world country. Personally I would trust them more in terms of quality than ammunition from Brazil (Magtech) or Korea (PMC). But I think they probably have all pretty good quality standards. The interesting thing about the Magtech ammunition is that even the ammunition that is sold in the U.S. has the German Ammunition Approval Mark on the box. In plain english that means "nothing wrong with the ammo in terms of quality and safety". Germans are weird and pretty tough when it comes to quality and safety approval certifications about almost everything.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually, I have found S&B and PMC ammunition to be of excellent quality.


----------

